# struggling to find employment!



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

hi all. I have been trying for almost a year now to find work in Dubai. I am educated and completed my masters in international relations in august of 2011. i have interned for the last 8 months or so for a start up NGO called the rendition project and also have almost 2 years experience in working for the NHS. i know there is a list on here of recruitment sites but they have been utterly unhelpful. please please please can i have some suggestions, contacts, GOOD recruitment agencies etc.. its very much appreciated for any help you guys can offer

adam


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello Adam,
Have you read this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

Also you can search the forums for similar posts...
May be you can better describe how are you performing your job hunt and give more details?


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

hi Darkt,

as i mentioned in my post the agencies in the READ BEFORE POSTING. Useful info about Dubai/UAE have not been of any help at all. I trawl the agencies and company websites of organisations in dubai on a daily basis. I know some people in dubai moved there becuase their companies have offices in dubai but for those that do not how did you manage it?

thanks again


----------



## Karl2803 (Mar 6, 2012)

I applied to about 400 jobs, got about 20 rejections, 2 interviews and finally after 2 years a job.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

adamgibson said:


> hi Darkt,
> 
> as i mentioned in my post the agencies in the READ BEFORE POSTING. Useful info about Dubai/UAE have not been of any help at all. I trawl the agencies and company websites of organisations in dubai on a daily basis. I know some people in dubai moved there becuase their companies have offices in dubai but for those that do not how did you manage it?
> 
> thanks again


You probably won't like this lol but I wasn't even looking and got a call from an agency, telephone interview, flew me over, job offer there and then :-/

But the agency who contacted me use gulf talent .com if that helps

Good luck


----------



## gregh208 (Jul 4, 2012)

zovi said:


> You probably won't like this lol but I wasn't even looking and got a call from an agency, telephone interview, flew me over, job offer there and then :-/
> 
> 
> Good luck


Hi zovi ,

What is your line of work? 

I'm currently looking to relocate to Dubai and is nice to hear that you got an easy break!!


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

Karl and Zovi, thanks for your replies unfortunatly my search is going the same way karls did! but if you can tell me the name of the agency you used zofi it would be much appreciated, also which company did you manage to get with karl if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Karl2803 (Mar 6, 2012)

I actually got my job through a UK based agency in the end.


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

would you mind sharing which one?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm in Procurement but the agent specialist who contacted me in an Automotive specialist so may not be much use to you.

But loads of jobs are on gulf talent website and you can register your CV on there


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

adamgibson said:


> I trawl the agencies and company websites of organisations in dubai on a daily basis. I know some people in dubai moved there becuase their companies have offices in dubai but for those that do not how did you manage it?


Hi adamgibson,

I would take the jump!

I was looking from the UK for over a year for work in Dubai with no success so I took the jump and within two weeks of arriving the interviews started happening and I had secured employment.

My friend who lived in Malaysia at the time also found the same, after looking for one year no success then arrived in Dubai and secured employment within a matter of weeks.

If you do not have any ties and can survive financially for a couple of months whilst looking out here you should be fine.

Good luck!

_Feel the fear, but do it anyway_


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

thanks for your reply nikki. I think im going to do that! hopefully in 3 months or so il try to travel to dubai and get a cheap hotel or something for a few weeks. just one thing im worried about, if im already there will i not be able to get relocation help? i know many companies who bring people from abroad help pay for rent, bills ect... also what field are you in if you dont mind me asking.

thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

I couldn't comment regarding the relocation as it would depend on the Company and the job offer, you may be able to negotiate in other areas of your package if relocation was no longer offered.

My field is Accountancy/Finance, when I first moved here I was in Financial Controller roles but now I have my own business offering personal taxation services to Expats in the UAE with UK tax obligations so you know how to contact me if you need any help in that area :wink:

Also, you should look at renting serviced apartments as another option, you can rent them by the month and you will probably find them cheaper than staying in a hotel.

Good luck!


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi adamgibson, 

Don't mean to hijack you thread. I found it interesting and of help to me too and with your permission I would like to ask a couple of question to continue the discussion.


I was thinking of visiting Dubai ( and Oman) to see for myself what it would be like living there and at the same time do a first hand job research. 
The idea is to research the industry and make list of the companies that I would like to work with. Then it would come down to submitting my CV to those on the list. Whether I submit the CV while there or when I return is something I have yet to decide and advice on that would be appreciate it.

My reasoning is that my field of expertise is in a niche industry and a recruiting agency is unlikely to receive a request for it. I also know from personal experience as a business owner that most positions are not advertised.

Another reason is that I feel more confident one on one than writing a CV. I'd been a small business owner for more than twenty years. In that sense I hope by approaching the employer directly they would be at least intrigued to interview me specially if they realized I was immediately available.

What do you ladies and gentlemen think?



*Edit* Sorry I didn't see the second page until I posted. My questions have actually been answered and now have another one, what is a service apartment, is that furnished?


----------

